# 98 Altima interior lights not working..



## 04cobra23 (Mar 17, 2010)

girlfirend called me and told me her interior lights/door lights are not working on her altima. I had her brother check the fuses and supposedly they are ok. I would check it out myself but im 1600 miles away at the moment. any ideas??? thanks!! also the radio antenna does not go up and down


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Was anything new changed or installed on her car recently - like a radio or amplifier? Certainly sounds like a fuse problem, have someone check all the fuses under the dash again...


----------



## 04cobra23 (Mar 17, 2010)

car is 100% factory. mechanic said told her its going to be 250.00 and had to order a part. waiting to hear what "part" he is ordering..


----------

